# Deathwatch Roleplay Interest



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Fellow Heretics,

I know my recent abandonment of the forums due to emergancy out-of-town work has prevented me from participating in roleplays, and those roleplays have since advanced beyond my reach of catching up to. Therefore, I have decided instead of investing my time into multiple roleplays, to focus entirely upon GMing a single roleplay.

Some of you will note how The Wretched Host went, and I can assure you the same thing will not occur here. All previous private matters have since been settled, but I do not wish to return to the Host Roleplay until after I have a few more Roleplays under my belt here at Heresy. For The Wretched Host will be my greatest work when I get it rolling again.

I do, however, have a question to bring to you -- Deathwatch. Some of you have this roleplay books, others do not. It is essientally a rulebook for playing a roleplay, dice-based game around a sqaud of Deathwatch as they advance into the Jericho Reach Stars and conduct missions in the name of the Emperor.

I bought the book with high hopes of playing with my friends and GMing for them to create a rich and vibrant storyline whereby I could eventually turn the reigns over to another and play msyelf. My friends were ... less than adept at such things and their interest quickly dissolved.

I wish to bring Deathwatch to the Roleplaying forums -- but as a story-based, rather than dice-based, system. I will keep some poritons of the original rules -- such as the Requisition System, because I found it made a lot of real sense.

You will not need to own the rulebook to paritcipate in this roleplay, it would only provide you with quick access to the weapons lists, and potentially a lot of lore behind the game itself.

This roleplay will take place in the Jericho Reach System and will advance from beginning to conclusion. My eventual hope will be that your characters will start off as relatively independant and individualistic young-warriors, but retire as gnarled veterns of one of the greatest crusades in Imperial History.


Do I have any takers?


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm game to try it


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

you got another one right here man.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Hell yeah man. I am definitely in


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have the 2 previous books but I know how to play Deathwatch. I'd join in if you wanted too.

However, BalckGaurd, i must ask how this differs from any other basic RPG here in this section of the website. I'm rather confused whats different bout it, could you clairfy?

By the way, is this based off the new "Cleansing of Jintary" Deathwatch that came out in May of this year?


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

This roleplay differs little from the standard text-based ones found in these very forums. It will however include a few different deals -- such as the Requisition System, and maybe a few more.

As for the Cleansing of Jintary, never heard of it. After I bought Deathwatch, the original book, I stopped buying them out of mercy to my bank account. I have a uselss shit account, and buying that combined with guys from work convincing me to buy paintball equipment, it ran my Useless Shit account too high.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ahahahahha, yeah it does create a problem. But no their are....scenario books guess you'd call them that. I have three and the Core; along With Rogue Trader. But yeah paintball is expensive, but extremely fun.

Whats your rifle brand?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Is this really the place guys? :laugh:


----------



## Kingfield (Jul 25, 2011)

im game for a deathwatch RP, im new to the site but i roleplay a lot on other forums


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

think it would be helpful to post the different bits about the various chapters just in case people don't have access to the books. personally, i'm hoping to snag a raptor marine. just need to find the info on em or try and forge it by using rights of battle.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

close combat Blood Angel FTW :grin:


----------



## Kingfield (Jul 25, 2011)

I was thinking Black Templar


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

even though your avi's a ultra smurf?


----------



## Kingfield (Jul 25, 2011)

dont hate, its just one of the better pictures i had, not to mention your obviously a fan of the Tau, so im guessing your just bitter? :so_happy: lol j/k


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

why yes, our technology is better. sides, you know you wanna take a ride with a blue girl. 

but nah, just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

id take a black raged power sword wielding death guard Blood Angel over any tau infantry, any day. :grin:


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Crimson Fists or Raven Guard everytime. :victory:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Hell yes, loved Deathwatch, haven't been able to get in a game for months now.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

question, how do you feel about using your own chapter as dictated by the chapter building book?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i personally (not the creator) would see that as rather difficult and somewhat unfair. 

yes i want to use my own chapter myself, i would love to use the raptors. However i know that not everyone has access to the rites of war book. so unless we post the rules from it word from word here in this thread, i would see it as rather difficult. 

an alternative is the creator or someone with the book could help "Craft" the desired chapter. Custom chapters such as the Lantern Marines (my own space marine chapter), may be more difficult and may need to be approved on a case by case basis.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey I just want to be able to use my favorite bunch of niizcheian supermen, the Blood Ravens. I have no cares at all to what rules he makes me use.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of response. I would ask, that with this being the first roleplay for Deathwatch, that we please stick to those chapter's outlined in the original book. I will permit Imperial Fists being used if those players will send me a general synopsis of them, as described in Rites of War. 

As for others, I ask that we refrain from it for now until I am more comfortable with how this will work out.

The recruitment post will be up within the next week.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I think the blood angels are in the book right?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

blood angels yes, blood ravens? no


----------



## Aramius (Oct 14, 2010)

Definitely interested in this roleplay premise. Consider my interest registered.


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

if you have room i would love to be able to participate in this, i'm running a Deathwatch game at the moment (well not deathwatch per say, using the rules to run an a game about a squad of Ultramarines trying to kill the emperor) and i'd love to get to play in one.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

in the interest of testing waters given i just purchased the dark heresy rites of battle book... i'm gonna try something and see what the creator thinks. if he's ok with it, great, if not, well shit i tried and i got something out of it anyway. what did i get? the experience friends, the experience.


Chapter Name: Lantern 

Rites of Selection: Exposure and Challenge Trial

Exposure:characters that underwent an exposure trial before being accepted into the ranks of a chatpter's neophytes are often stoic and dour in the face of discomfort and adversity, uncaring of environmental ills that others would find insurmountable. they are unmoved by challenges of crossing mountains, wading through sucking swamps, plunging into snow storms and many other such environmental hazards. some even seek out such challenges seeming to prefer life in the wild compared to that in the watch fortress.

Adventure seed for Exposure: at his discretion, the GM might decide to award the player character a bonus in situations similar to those in which he underwent in his trial. this should only be done when a mission's success or failure is at stake, the battle brother drawing on his inner reserves and the lessons learned during his trial to overcome the last hurdle before attaining the objective.

Challenge:characters that underwent a challenge trial before being accepted in the ranks of the chapter's neophytes are often possessed of a highly developed sense of their own superiority. instead of superiors they often regard the officers of their chapter and the deathwatch as equals, especially those rare few who actually bettered the brother they challenged. this rarely manifests itself as outright insubordination but it can occasional cause tension. even the psyco-conditioning every neophyte endures cannot totally erase the notion that the battle brother is equal in skill if not rank to his superiors and he is never afraid to question their orders if he feels they are ill judged.

adventure seed for challenge: the battle brother that the character fought his challenge against appears in the game as a senior NPC, perhaps a watch captain or a senior member of another kill team. is there any lingering resentment between the two or did the trial actually result in them having a supreme trust and respect for one another? perhaps the only way to find out for sure is in the field, when the life of one is in the hands of the other.

why was the chapter founded?: Counter (rebels)

when was the chapter founded?: 26th founding.

Progenitor: dark angels

Genetic Stock Purity: a new generation
(attempts have been made to "breed out" real or perceived flaws in the progenitor's gene stock. introducing some divergence. such chapters often go onto define their own traditions and write their own histories, looking forward to the future more than back to the past. some links may be maintained with the progenitor chapter but it is just as likely that the new chapter strikes out entirely on it's own. characters drawn from this chapter follow all the rules for those drawn from it's progenitor, but are not tied to the progenitor's chapter demeanor.

Chapter Demeanor: See, but don't be seen
( the battle brother understands well the value of maintaining a silent, unseen vigil on the foe, striking only when his target is at it's weakest and most vulnerable. the chapter stalks the night and the shadows, approaching the foe from unanticipated quarters before disappearing once more. such chapters foster patience and wily cunning in their battle brothers, and regard as rash and unsuitable those who charge headlong into combat.

Gene Seed Deficiencies: Oversensitive Occulobe
the organ that allows the space marines to see in low light conditions has become overly sensitized, working exceptionally well in the dark but suffering in full light conditions. the character can see in total dark as if it were merely low light, and low light as if it were full light. however should he remove his helmet in full light conditions he will suffer -10 to all awareness tests.

Gene-seed Deficiency Mastication: the oversensitive Occulobe manifests itself by turning the eyes florescent, causing them to glow. this glow is so intense, that even with a helmet on, the lenses of the marine's helm seem to have pupils.

Chapter Flaws: Pride in the colors, Chapter Cult
Pride in colors: while all chapters take great pride in their badge and livery some take this pride to such an extreme that they regard anything that hides them as a form of cowardice. they wear their colors proudly and make use of back banners the better to announce their presence on the field of battle. such battle brothers may baulk at the deathwatch's tradition of painting over it's member's armor when the apocryphon oath is taken. some have even refused to do so, serving only a short time with the deathwatch before returning to their chapter in bitterness. others have, in time, overcome their hubris and earned a place in the annals of the long vigil. 
Chapter Cult: every chapter venerates the emperor in it's progenitor's primarch and it's own hero according to it's own traditions. some of which are wildly at odds with the tenets of imperial creed. this particular chapter has developed ritual practices so extreme or exotic that even fellow space marines baulk at the site of them. such practices range from gristly sanguinary rites to dark victory celebrations, and are perhaps best left to the imagination of the player. a battle brother serving in deathwatch may have to conceal the worst excesses of his chapter's cult, even from the closest members of his kill team. and practice them in seclusion lest he grave offense or disgust.

Chapter Cult Extreme: the lanterns participate in ritualistic dance, song, and practices on the eve of every battle. these events are similar to the space wolves drinking before a battle, however while food and drink is around, it is not the center of attention. the music played is drastically different from what most would expect. the chants, the notes, everything is much harsher, and caries a very different tone. so intense is the ritual that marines are known to hallucinate and receive visions. the ritual continues until one marine receives a vision of the emperor and his great battles. ritualistic fights during the event are also known to break out frequently. in battle, marines are known to start singing, firing in a particular rhythm, or acting out to the music that was played without them realizing it. therefore the songs played are carefully considered and planned out depending on the battle to come. a song of standing your ground in defense against a horde does no good when you're on your enemies heels whilst mounted on a recon bike. the collection of skulls and spinal cords is also rampant. the skulls are polished, cleaned, and put to use as speakers and vox units. 

Characteristic modifier: equally famed for their skill with both blade and gun, space marines from this chapter are highly sought after by the deathwatch. space marines of this chapter gain a +5 ballistic skill and +5 weapon skill.

The Chapter's Heroes: Techmarine Gannon Drive, hero who lead a glorious campaign against a rebel army, defeating the foe and bringing back an entire secotre to the light of the emperor despite a ever present ork invasion that was later driven off with the aid of Chaplain Iron hide, who together breached the defenses of the ork waagh's main fleet, and infiltrated the command ship, slaying the ork warboss in valiant hand to hand combat. the heros still live to this day despite an assassination attempt by the officio assassinorum. to this day, the chapter laughs at the officio assassinorum every chance they can. 

Home World: Ocean hiveworld Servalst.
Relationship with home world: Direct Rule. the chapter rules over it's homeworld and subject peoples directly, and it's leaders are regarded by them as figures of ultimate authority. it is comparatively rare for a chapter to involve itself in the practical considerations of administering it's home world, and even when one does so, the more prosaic details are often left to the chapter serfs or leaders from the population. the advantage of direct rule is the chapter can enforce every element of it's will upon it's subjects, sharpening their development the better to produce promising aspirants in times of outright war, the space marines may take direct control over the world's military, sometimes even dispatching it's officers to serve as generals among the lesser armies.

Servalst is exceptionally clean for a hive world, with pollution and waste levels monitored extremely closely so as not to contaminate the ecosystem. the hives are either floating atop the water in vast floating cities, or at the bottom of the ocean. 

how closely does the chapter follow the codex astartes?: Unique Organization.
in order to recover from past losses, the chapter blatantly ignores the 1000 limit stipulated by guiliman. estimated strength fluctuates between 1000 to 1500. the chapter does what it feels it needs to do to fend off a tyranid invasion.

Combat Doctrine: Siege

Specailty restrictions: the chapter's vetrans are not restricted to the first company. 

Special equipment: Totemic charm: this chapter has strong beliefs in the icon of their chapter and would never be caught without it. (intricate tattoos, necklace, ext). 
Modofied Weapnry: most if not all of the chapter's weapons come equiped with a flame lobber. this device lobs a incendary glob of gell at a target locaction much like a grenade would be fired out of a grenade launcher. the accacptions to this are the chapter's melee weapons. however most of their melee weapons include flame in some way. for this purpose most standard ranged weapons (bolter, flamer, melta, ect) can be concidered combi weapons as the "grenade launcher" aspect is phisicaly built into the weapon and not snapped on as a afterthaught. also, the chapter lacks true flamers, instead a twin linked flame lobber replaces this. flame lobbers use a special mix of flamer fuel that is treated and prepared by the techmarines of the chapter.

Beliefs:Honor the Ancestors

Chapter Status: Fluctuating. currently fending off a tyrinid invasion. chapter fluctuates too rapidly to acquire a accurate count.

Chapter Friends and Enemies:
(friends) Adeptus Astartes Chapter Space Wolves/ Dark Angels. 
(enemies) the tyranids, heretics, Ork Waagh (Gazznagull's Waagh band)

Battle Cry: Never Give Up, Never Surrender, for it is better to burn out than fade away!

Heraldry: an embroidered Lantern inside of a hollow triangle. the lantern is white, the hollow triangle is red, and the background is black.

Livery: 
Helmet Color: Blazing Orange
Chest Color: Pitch Black
Pauldren Color: midnight black
Grieves: Blazing Orange
Gauntlets: Left Abysal Orange, Right Mythril silver
Tabbard/robes: Embroydered with varous "Tribal" designs. (black and white)
Veteran Markings: Sterling Silver helm with Tribal designs around the eyes as if to denote flames. the designs are in a florescent glowing orange. 
Backpack is noted having two lanterns of varying design on either side. the design of the lantern is dependent on the type of marine, a scout marine has different lanterns than a tactical marine, and a assault marine has a different lantern than a devastator. 

Chapter Advances:Honor thy wargear





==============================================


note that i used the book for these. it's mostly to test the waters to see if i can use this chapter, if not, hey i got to make one even if it's not used so i'm happy anyway. everything was posted, save the name of the chapter, as i came across it in the book, so it's in the books' order.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

While I appreciate the effort you have put here DasOmen, I will again have to decline the use of Customized Chapters. Although I admit it is a nice setup you have there, and would definately encourage you to expand upon it for your own DIY Chapter.

Perhaps in the next edition of this roleplay, if there is one, I will permit customized chapters. Let my brain wrap first and foremost around the idea of Deathwatch first.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

hey, least now i have it for refrence for your next deathwatch rp.


----------

